# Shun Ken Onion Knives



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys. I've been looking at the Shun Ken Onion series of knives, and I must admit although a bit different in design, they are beautiful knives. I've read several reviews saying that Shun are hopeless in commercial cooking and don't last the long haul, but would this series be able to cope? I'm using my knives all day as I'm an apprentice in a busy cafe.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

In one sense, they're not bad knives and will hold up as well as any san-mai, "damascus" look, VG-10 laminate. That is, they'll scratch and lose the pattern with time, and they'll always be a bit chip prone; but will continue to take a good edge and hold it for a reasonably long time.

I find them very awkward to use. I've never cared for the Shun Kershaw/Onion German profile with its big belly and ridiculously high tip. Tip work requires you to the hold the handle very high, and its ordinary action is "rock chopping" as opposed to a French "glide" or a more Asian "push cut." And although the handles_ look_ good they are not designed for a "pinch grip," and grow uncomfortable for someone with knife skills.

BDL


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

I think I might find somewhere local that stocks the Shun Ken Onion series of knives and see how they feel in hand before I buy now you've said that.


----------

